# Evaluation & management



## MANNLM (Feb 25, 2010)

Evaluation & management codes in the er:
Who charges for the eval & management in the er when shifts overlap, ie. One phy does hpi and ros and another takes over later and does mdm.  I read somewhere that it has to be the physician who does the hpi, but don't know if this is correct info.


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 25, 2010)

MANNLM said:


> Evaluation & management codes in the er:
> Who charges for the eval & management in the er when shifts overlap, ie. One phy does hpi and ros and another takes over later and does mdm.  I read somewhere that it has to be the physician who does the hpi, but don't know if this is correct info.



If the physician's are in the same group then it doesn't matter who signs the H & P.


----------



## Faith C Taylor (Feb 25, 2010)

It is usually the first doctor...


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 25, 2010)

FaithCTaylor said:


> It is usually the first doctor...



Most of the time it is the first physician, but this situation can happen if there working hours overlap and another physician completes the H & P.  If they are in the same group, it does not matter who signs it.


----------

